# Do you think we will be able to rotate houses?



## Bluebellie (Mar 6, 2020)

In new leaf when we plotted the houses they always face forward. But wouldn?t it be cool if we could have them be facing a different direction?


----------



## Burumun (Mar 6, 2020)

I think if it were possible, we'd have seen it already.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 6, 2020)

I haven’t seen any rotated houses in the videos so I don’t think so? That seems cool! I don’t know if we can rotate the camera in this game though.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 6, 2020)

My guess would be no, we won’t be able to rotate them. I would think they would have shown that in the part of the direct where they were discussing building and upgrading your house.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 6, 2020)

That would make my day! Great thought. 

While we haven't seen the same for houses, we HAVE seen benches placed differently in a few screens. :O


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

i doubt it lol


----------



## mocha. (Mar 6, 2020)

I think if that were to be a possibility then they would have shown us the different camera angle for it, as otherwise we wouldn’t be able to see the entrance to the house.

Good thought, though.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 6, 2020)

I wish but I dont think they'd let us do that :c


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 6, 2020)

No. Due to the camera position, we will always face north, and the front door will face south


----------



## John Wick (Mar 6, 2020)

When you're first plotting it, maybe, as we can with outdoor items.

I'm hoping we can do an angled turn.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 6, 2020)

It would be cool, but it's highly unlikely to be possible.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 6, 2020)

I highly doubt it. Maybe one day when will get a fully movable camera.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 6, 2020)

Maybe in the next mainline game where we can have a fully rotatable camera!! But for this game, likely not. We probably would have seen it by now, or at least seen a new camera angle in which you can see the entrance to the house.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 6, 2020)

Definitely not. After all these years, it would just look odd since we're so use to seeing front-facing buildings. Playing Animal Crossing: Population Growing even feels weird at times with its 45? buildings.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2020)

I don't think it makes sense with the forced perspective... and I doubt they'll change that.


----------



## danceonglitter (Mar 6, 2020)

I highly doubt it, but maybe? I think they're probably always going to have the houses facing forwards, even though they've now given us freedom for items outside to be rotated and stuff


----------

